
Judge Awards Street Artists $6.7M in Landmark 5Pointz Case - lnguyen
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/judge-awards-6-million-5pointz-lawsuit-1222394
======
ahdroit
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5pointz](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=5pointz)

